# See a Deluxe 'Catio' Built for Feline Fun



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

See a Deluxe 'Catio' Built for Feline Fun

 You know those people whom stray animals just seem to find? When it comes to cats, Tom and Liz are those people. At present 16 cats have found their way into their hearts and home. Some are shelter cats once deemed unadoptable, others have wandered onto their property, and a few came from various relatives who could no longer care for them. For this reason we’re withholding their last names and exact location, lest anyone get any ideas about leaving more cats with them. Tom and Liz love to save cats, but they are at their limit. 

_Pictures and more of thier story in the article! Enjoy..._


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Jeez... that's intense.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

That's so awesome! Part of me is always interested in seeing these types of projects, but part of me is a little sad, knowing I could never create anything similar for my cats. It looks like a nice hangout for both cats and humans.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If your not handy you never know if a friend or partner might be handy and can create you a cateo one day! Keep the faith Tezster. I always love seeing what others create for cateos too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

or it could be as simple as installing this to enrich your kitties lives!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow that's great! I wish I lived somewhere warmer and had my own place. I'd love to do something like this. I love how they have adopted "unadoptables" and those cats live in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is super awesome. I'm always saying how if I win the lotto, I will be opening a cat shelter.. Well, I guess it would help if I actually played the lotto!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! What a 'Pawsome' Project!!
I love these kind of posts! The people are so incredible for adopting these cats AND So inspiring with the Catio they designed! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW! what else is there to say!? <dreamy sigh>


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mitts & Tess - awesome! Did you design those?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

No, but I did this cateo for a client. It had an old closet with a hot water heater and a swamp cooler and air conditioner sitting out there. We put in salito tile and put up a ramada and put iron grids so the cat cant get out. There is a fountain and a cat door out to it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sooooo many great ideas!! Now if I could just get the time...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I like the "deluxe viewing platform" in the initial post.

Since my atrium is two stories with my 2nd story bedroom window overlooking it, I wonder if I could have someone build a platform like that accessible from the bedroom in an enclosed walkway.

I know enough about myself to know DIY should be DET - Don't Even Try.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I know enough about myself to know DIY should be DET - Don't Even Try.


Ha! Me too.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Love them but the initial post I think the holes are too big. Looks like a cat could get its head stuck.

Kathy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

tezster said:


> That's so awesome! Part of me is always interested in seeing these types of projects, but part of me is a little sad, knowing I could never create anything similar for my cats. It looks like a nice hangout for both cats and humans.


If you think you can do something you probably can. I remember looking at a bunny doll a friend had made and thinking to myself "I could do that!" I was almost 40 before my creative juices started to flow! I used to watch a lot of DIY network TV and Home and Garden TV and got a lot of inspiration. I said all this to say that you should not take a defeatist attitude - one day you could wake up, drag two rotten Adirondack road kill chairs home and before you know it you could be making them to sell!! atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

tezster with a little coaching and inspiration its fun to tackle things. You either have an aptitude to do some things or you dont. You dont know until you try. I say go for it!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oooooh I found another one. My honey said this would be easy to build.... YES!!!!



















At one time this couple had 14 cats from abused or abandoned situations. They have the cat boxes out there and it is accessable from a magnetic cat door in their laundry room! Nice job this couple did of dreaming and building a place for their cats to enjoy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This I Like! And it does look doable!
The Cats have got to happy with that set-up!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Less than deluxe but for those who have a budget or a small apartment balcony and don't want a permanent structure this is a pretty neat idea!!

http://www.catandcaboodle.com/Build-A-Do-It-Yourself-Outdoor-Cat-Enclosure-Or-Run_ep_41-1.html


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow that's a creative idea!
And I can see the benefits of it being so portable as well!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, Im intriqued. I dont know how sturdy it is, but in theory it looks like a great idea and some of the custom pictures at the bottom are impressive.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Depending on the span you could sister stud them with 2x8s or 2x10s or longer and it would be sturdy. Just like trusses are on a house. Yes this walk way could be very sturdy. Not to worry about that aspect of it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow, with this set-up, one is really only limited by their imagination, and well, maybe their wallet too!!
Reading more about it, it actually sounds quite sturdy!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I also just found this (for us apartment dwellers/rentors). I don't know that I'd trust the velcro to help hold it on. I'll probably use the screws to attach it and just fill the holes when I move.

K&H Deluxe Kitty Sill with Bolster - BedBathandBeyond.com

The next two Bed Bath Beyond coupons I get in the mail are going to this.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow, I can't think of a cat that wouldn't enjoy that seat! 
And its stylish!


----------



## Farciot Eduart (Jan 29, 2009)

*Our outdoor enclosure*

We've had about 7-8 feral cats over the years. It usually takes a week or so to capture them. They show up because of our cats, my wife starts feeding them, we give them some catnip, I lure them inside with catnip and close the door behind them. I catch them with a fish-net, take them to the vet for neutering (every one of the feral cats so far has been male), shots, and dentals, then bring them home and turn them loose in the enclosure. Sometimes they will get tame enough to be petted and picked up -- sometimes not. 

We have a chain link fence enclosure, 800 sq ft, made of small chain link mesh (1.25 in). It is 80 ft long, 10 ft wide, 8 ft tall, with a chain-link fence roof -- completely enclosed with posts and fence 2 ft into the ground. It has a mostly natural dirt floor with concrete paver paths throughout. Four large litter pans that I refill with sand once a week. I have built many things for them to play on and to sleep in and on. Half the enclosure is covered with tarps to give them some shade and protection from the rain. The enclosure is attached to our 20 ft x 8 ft enclosed outdoor porch using a standard size door. There is a cat door into the house from the enclosed porch so kitties can roam from the house to the porch to the enclosure whenever they want -- and so can humans. Our three feral cats mostly stay out in the enclosure but occasionally come inside. There is a heated sleeping "building" if they want to stay outside in colder weather. It doesn't get very cold here.

Some pics:

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/12887890934_81b3d2ed7e_z.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/12887474925_1328f633e7_c.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7292/12887950344_eb2ef0c397_c.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7365/12887959704_7952614f6e_c.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7303/12887559665_e5eda74895_c.jpg


----------

